# Empfehlung einer neuen (UW-)Digital-Kamera



## Arne Buchwald (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde mir demnächst eine neue Digitalkamera zulegen müssen, da die jetzige, 4 Jahre alte HP 4 Mio. Megapixel Kamera, langsam zu versanden beginnt.

Gibt es mittlerweile Digitalkameras, die auch für UW geeignet sind? Als ungefähres Budget habe ich an 400 Euro gedacht.

Könnt ihr mir etwas Gutes in diesem Bereich empfehlen? Ggf. sogar UW-tauglich?

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte vor 2 Tagen ein ganz interessantes Gespräch mit einem Amateur-Fotograf, der mir aber ziemlich gute Tipps geben konnte:

Worauf ist zu achten?
- Linse sollte höchstens 28mm Brenntiefe (?) haben, je weniger, desto besser, z.B. für Weitwinkelaufnahmen
- Blende und Belichtungszeit _müssen_ einstellbar sein

- Schreibgeschwindigkeit auf Memory Cards
- externer Blitz anschließbar
- ISO setting 100-800
- Stativ

- Bietet die Kamera die Möglichkeit, Filter für UV oder Polarisation einzusetzen?
- Können normale Batterien verwendet werden?


----------

